# Help me pick a new Tank for 4 Females.



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

So before anyone starts in on the size I am putting 4 females in a small tank. They are my 4x VT girls & they all get along famously. They were in my main sorority, but they would team up & pick on the CT's so they got pulled for a few days as I was going to ship them to a friend. Well they have been in a 2.5 gallon with nothing but a few plastic plants & some duckweed. Well I would like to add a filter & a heater. 

Now this is NOT a big table. So they will not be getting a 10g as I know everyone is going to tell me its inhumane to have them in anything smaller. The tank needs to be no more then about 6-8" deep, but can be 12-14 inches long & tall. It also needs to be able to sit flush against the wall. So if it comes with a filter it needs to either be internal or built into the lid. Nothing that hangs on the back. 

Any ideals for tanks?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Uh find another place to put the tank and get them something suitable? Other than that, custom build a tank out of glass or acrylic. I can't with a clear mind/heart/conscious tell you to get something smaller than a 10g. Sorry


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Uh find another place to put the tank and get them something suitable? Other than that, custom build a tank out of glass or acrylic. I can't with a clear mind/heart/conscious tell you to get something smaller than a 10g. Sorry


It will be an upgrade if its anything above a 2.5g.. If they dont get a bigger tank to go there then they will stay in the 2.5 as that's where the wife says she likes them.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm totally walking away from this one, I tend to get into to much drama. Just please think about what you're doing here, 4 Bettas in a 2.5g tank. Think about it, please.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I'm totally walking away from this one, I tend to get into to much drama. Just please think about what you're doing here, 4 Bettas in a 2.5g tank. Think about it, please.


Apparently I am if I am asking for recommendations on a bigger tank that will suit the purpose.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

[url=http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753071&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls]Perfect Tank ever
[/URL]


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

bastage said:


> The tank needs to be no more then about 6-8" deep, but can be 12-14 inches long & tall.


Solved your own problem. Find an 8" x 14" x 14" tank or something close to it. It's just under 7 Gallons. 

No offense, but just because "somebody likes it that way" doesn't mean the VT girls should suffer. What if your wife said she liked them to be kept in drinking glasses, would you oblige?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Can it be longer?? http://www.petco.com/product/14978/Petco-Bookshelf-Freshwater-Fish-Aquarium.aspx?Ntt=bookshelve%20aquarium&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I'm totally walking away from this one, I tend to get into to much drama. Just please think about what you're doing here, 4 Bettas in a 2.5g tank. Think about it, please.


I agree, that's less than 1 gallon each.....not good :-(



bahamut285 said:


> Solved your own problem. Find an 8" x 14" x 14" tank or something close to it. It's just under 7 Gallons.
> 
> No offense, but just because "somebody likes it that way" doesn't mean the VT girls should suffer. What if your wife said she liked them to be kept in drinking glasses, would you oblige?


+1.....Exactly or even more comparative what if your wife liked you in a tiny room where it was much too small.......like bahamanut said no offense but it needs to be bigger such as 8x14x14


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

kathstew said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753071&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+BowlsPerfect Tank ever


Too big in all dimensions.. The shape is perfect if I could get it smaller though. 



bahamut285 said:


> Solved your own problem. Find an 8" x 14" x 14" tank or something close to it. It's just under 7 Gallons.
> 
> No offense, but just because "somebody likes it that way" doesn't mean the VT girls should suffer. What if your wife said she liked them to be kept in drinking glasses, would you oblige?


Solving my own problem would be linking the tank with those dimensions, but as I have not found one problem is still the same as when it began. 

These 4 VT girls would probably do fine in a 1/2 gallon. When they were in my 20 tall with the CT's they were never more then 6" apart from each other. Even now with them in this tiny ass 2.5g they are always on top of each other. I don't see it as inhumane at all keeping them in a smaller then normal tank. Keeping them in the 2.5g there in now, certainly too small. But again my intentions are not to keep them in it. 




vilmarisv said:


> Can it be longer?? http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...x?Ntt=bookshelve aquarium&OneResultRedirect=1


The bookshelf is a consideration. Really though the beauty of the fish would be lost in it with it as low as it is sitting across the back edge of the table. 



jman828 said:


> I agree, that's less than 1 gallon each.....not good :-(
> 
> 
> +1.....Exactly or even more comparative what if your wife liked you in a tiny room where it was much too small.......like bahamanut said no offense but it needs to be bigger such as 8x14x14


For your 1st quote it makes me wonder if you read the thread? 

For the 2nd, well I didn't want to get along with what the wife said then one of us could move out. So either these fish get the tank there going to get on my table or they can be re-homed to some random person on CL that will probably feed them to an Oscar or something. 


People really need to get off there high horses.. Not every fish is going to get its own 5 gallons. Its just not feasible. Currently I have 18 betta's & other then this group the smallest any of them has is my orange CT male Micro who lives in a 2 gallon hex at work on my desk. I am out of places to put them & since they cant get along in the sorority, but they get along just fine with each other they get a smaller tank.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you watch the language please, this is a family forum with kids on it 

My fish don't have 5gals each, if anything they have 1.5g, 2.5 and 3.3g each. My females are 5 in a 10g which is 2g each. You knew from the moment you posted this that you were going to get flack for the size you wish to keep them in, hence how you started the topic. 

The bookshelf tank is actually perfect for Bettas, it's low (less room to get to the top for air) but long which allows them space to swim and territory to claim. If anything, I would recommend th e 6.6g Bookshelf to you before a 10g tank.

You could always custom build a tank to meet the space perfectly, and build it high. It's not just about the space to swim, but also the water and chemistry. Having under 1g for each fish means you will have to do daily water changes. With 18 Bettas, I am sure you don't want to do that lol


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pitluvs your first line stole the words out of my mouth +1.....
Also, what you have is great a 1.5,2.5 and 3.3 each but to the OP 4 in the 5 gal not good......perhaps you could get individual 1.5-2 gal for them?


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Individual smaller tanks would be worse on them then sharing a larger tank. Heating and filtering the smaller tanks would not happen.

I am actually thinking about the hawkeye 5 gallon if I can't find anything else bigger that will still fit the space.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Why not get the Petco 6.6 bookshelf and get a piece of thick wood to put underneath it to create support all the way along?
Alternatively, why not find a different spot in the house? Some creative re-arranging might turn out to everyone's benefit.
Just be aware that as your girls age and get sick, eventually even the best sorority will break down and there will be squabbling and/or outright harassment, so it might be a good idea to get a larger tank/think of places to put multiple small tanks as future proofing.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Since you are unwilling to provide the recommended set-up... 
Here are three tanks, that come with filters, and match the closest to your space requirements while also not being smaller than 5 gallons.

Marineland 5 gallon Cresent Aquarium / Dimensions: 15.5"L x 10.5"W x 14.5"H

Top Fin Aquascene 5 gallon Kit / Dimensions: 16" L x 9 ¾" D x 16" H.

Aqueon Mini Bow 5.0 Aquarium Kit / Dimensions: 14-1/4"l x 9-3/4"w x 13"h


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Since you are unwilling to provide the recommended set-up...
> Here are three tanks, that come with filters, and match the closest to your space requirements while also not being smaller than 5 gallons.
> 
> Marineland 5 gallon Cresent Aquarium / Dimensions: 15.5"L x 10.5"W x 14.5"H
> ...


Thank you LionCalie. All 3 are good recommendations. 

I came across the marineland already in this search & while its a bit deeper then I want its a stunning tank in appearance so the wife would totally let it slide on the dining room table. The reason though that I wont go with it is that it used cheapo little LED lights. Which would be fine, except I will have live plants in the tank. 

The top 5 seems to be right ont he money, but can anyone confirm, isnt it the same kit as the Hawkeye 5 gal that is 12 bucks cheaper (& if walmart puts it on the BF special again it will be even cheaper). 

The Mini Bow 5.0 also looks very nice, but when comparing it to the topfin or the hawkeye it seems like its just more expensive & it comes with an incandescent bulb instead of CFL.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally LOVE that Marineland 5g, too bad they don't sell them here  The Hawkeye is nice, but after having issues with the plastic in my 3g 360 Hawkeye, I could never buy them again. That Hawkeye tank is $49.99 here


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I personally LOVE that Marineland 5g, too bad they don't sell them here  The Hawkeye is nice, but after having issues with the plastic in my 3g 360 Hawkeye, I could never buy them again. That Hawkeye tank is $49.99 here


Wow.. That Hawkeye is definitly not a 50 dollar tank.. Thats pretty redicolous.. I Think I may do some searching & see if the LED's in the Marineland will support plant growth. Though I doubt it since the Marineland LED light bar I bought for 50 bucks wouldnt do it..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Since your stuck on space and need as much water as possible, what about the Fluval Flora? It's a bit more expensive but it's made for growing plants? I may add, it's one sexy looking tank too!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Why not get the Petco 6.6 bookshelf and get a piece of thick wood to put underneath it to create support all the way along?
> Alternatively, why not find a different spot in the house? Some creative re-arranging might turn out to everyone's benefit.
> Just be aware that as your girls age and get sick, eventually even the best sorority will break down and there will be squabbling and/or outright harassment, so it might be a good idea to get a larger tank/think of places to put multiple small tanks as future proofing.


+1



LionCalie said:


> Since you are unwilling to provide the recommended set-up...
> Here are three tanks, that come with filters, and match the closest to your space requirements while also not being smaller than 5 gallons.
> 
> Marineland 5 gallon Cresent Aquarium / Dimensions: 15.5"L x 10.5"W x 14.5"H
> ...


Nice Work Bombalurnia


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Since your stuck on space and need as much water as possible, what about the Fluval Flora? It's a bit more expensive but it's made for growing plants? I may add, it's one sexy looking tank too!


 
Thats on the Expensive side for sure, not to mention deeper then I want. But the Sexiness of that tank may make up for the rest. I Dig that for sure.

Edit: Actually the Fluval Ebi looks even better. Its a little cheaper at the cost of the CO2, but I dont use it anyway.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would have suggested the Ebi but I figured all that shrimp stuff would go to waste since it has gravel and food for shrimps. You could always sell the shrimp stuff and make some of your money back though. I figured the Flora because I am unsure if the lighting is the same between the two lol

Looks like the Ebi works for plants too.


> *Lighting*
> The Fluval Ebi features a 13 watt daylight compact fluorescent light, which is shielded by the plastic cover on the top of the aquarium. The light will support ample live plant growth of low to mid light plants"


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea both have extra that I wouldnt use. But the Ebi has less extra. Another possibility since my space is already blown with either is the 6.6g chi.. I know its lighting isnt great for plants though.. Can get it with the lid for 68 on amazon so its still 20 cheaper then the ebi


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Bud, if I were closer I'd toss you a 20 and say get the extra gallon. It would help so much. But, 6.6g is better than the 2.5g any day. 

Fluval should start paying me money.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Its not just the 20 bucks.. The chi has a smaller footprint.. Honestly though I like the filter & light better in the Ebi so I would just pay the extra 20 reguardless if thats where it falls.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish I could afford a Fluval tank...I just can't justify it, though, when I am picking up 2nd hand tanks all over the place for extremely low prices.
Maybe if I'm ever allowed a tank at work when I graduate - no one could say no to a Fluval, surely!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

PLEASE ALWAYS PAY ATTENTION WHEN DOING SORORITIES
_minimum 5, safety 7_. they WILL kill each other in smaller groups.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

+1


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> PLEASE ALWAYS PAY ATTENTION WHEN DOING SORORITIES
> _minimum 5, safety 7_. they WILL kill each other in smaller groups.


Yes, 5 is safer, but 4 isn't impossible, and Bastage does know his fish and how they act with one another.  Every body bends the rules in a small way, whether it is in choosing a high tank over a long, wide tank, or making a sorority with 4. A social hierachy can be formed with 4 and it is obviously working for Bastage. Yes, we don't have to recommend just 4 to people wanting to start out with a sorority, but if Bastage is making it work, I don't think we can apply a blanket "They will always kill each other if you have less than 5" rule.  Every betta is unique, which is why we love them, after all.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Yes, 5 is safer, but 4 isn't impossible, and Bastage does know his fish and how they act with one another.  Every body bends the rules in a small way, whether it is in choosing a high tank over a long, wide tank, or making a sorority with 4. A social hierachy can be formed with 4 and it is obviously working for Bastage. Yes, we don't have to recommend just 4 to people wanting to start out with a sorority, but if Bastage is making it work, I don't think we can apply a blanket "They will always kill each other if you have less than 5" rule.  Every betta is unique, which is why we love them, after all.


I just wanted to say thank you for being sensible.. 

@Thunderloon These 4 were separated from my main sorority due to them picking on my CT's.. They do fine together, they just don't like anyone else.. If another fish was added it would be dead by morning in with these 4..


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

OK So for an actual Update.. I stopped by a LFS & ran across a small tank. The owner of the store said it was a 1.5 gallon.. Then I was like no way, So he said it was Maybe a 3 gallon.. Well I bought it knowing he was full of it.. the 1st pic is the tank I bought next to the 2.5g that they were in.. 



















Its not the most ideal shape for betta's, but it was 15 bucks (included some shiny rocks & a few plastic plants) & it got them moved TODAY instead of waiting. The live plants in there are Aluminum plants (I know there not true aquatic) with a little duckweed & naja grass floating around. 

It will most likely be beginning of next year before the wife lets me buy the EBI.. 

Oh & Ran the measurements of this new tank.. its 6.3 gallons.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been using a tall tank for a while now (I too have space problems, but this 16 gallon only had a 14.5 inch footprint in any direction, and was 18 inches tall), and I've found my girls don't seem to have a problem with it. They all have their favourite spot at different levels. Even my cories, which are also airbreathers, have coped with the depth just fine. 

Wow...your girls just defy every concept of how a sorority should be - they don't fight in a tiny tank with really sparse decor! That's pretty much a dream sorority right there. 

Just a question: how are you heating it? I don't see any units. Also, I would suggest removing just a bit more of your substrate. It's quite thick, and of course, that takes away from swimming room.  It's not a big difference, of course, but it might be nice for them. 

If your aluminium starts to die off, just remove it for a few months, let it grow, then stick it back in. I have violet, which is also not aquatic, but I'm growing it emersed and it looks great.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

These 4 get along fine.. But it really sucked to have them with the rest.. Basically another dead CT every day in my 20g sorority. 

I have the substrate so think because I wanted plenty of room for the plant tab in it & to hold the live plants down. The substrate is brand new silica sand so the tabs are a necessity. 

Currently there is no heat in it. The 2.5g wasn't heated other then the sunshine for the 1st half the day coming in from the sliding glass door 8' away. it was never there with the intention of keeping fish there, it was a temporary band-aid to resolve an issue until I mailed off these 4 (which that plan obviously changed). I may be upgrading my 20g to a 29g bowfront in the next few days & if that happens I will need a larger heater for it since its getting by with just a 50w now.. So I am waiting until I get that figured out as if I have to buy a new heater for the 29g then I will move its 50w to this smaller tank. I am also going to get a small filter (probably a marineland duetto dj50) for this tank.

The aluminum was actually bought by mistake thinking it was aquatic since petco had it in there aquatic plant tank.. I tried it in a small jar with substrate, but it didn't do well at all there so I am trying this before it goes to the garbage.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe it has to do with the fish's personalities whether they'll get along or not. If they're doing ok then just leave them be but keep an eye on them since things can change in a hurry.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

ok so the new tank is a 6.6 gallon. its too bad it didn't come with the hood. It looks pretty slick with everything combined. I am also now considering ordering LED Lights for it. That bar specifically because it says the LED's are 6500k so that should be ok for plants. Also the design of those is pretty slim & kind of acts like a lid (I had the marineland one like that on my 10 tall for a while).


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

OK So a quick followup. They have been in the new tank for 4 days now. No nipping or aggression at all (neither witnessed or any after effects). The tank now has a Eheim Jager Heater 50w that came out of my previous sorority tank, & a Marineland DUETTO DJ50 filter that UPS just delivered. Now I just need to find some lighting for it which is proving to be very difficult given its odd size. But I am thinking of this since its about the only lighting I can find that will fit being as the tank is like 13" wide. Though I would much rather find something similar with florescent lights if anyone has any ideals.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would get a big tank that comes with a divider 
P.s. doesn't mean you listen to me i'm just saying lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I believe it has to do with the fish's personalities whether they'll get along or not. If they're doing ok then just leave them be but keep an eye on them since things can change in a hurry.


exactly because some females are bossy and try to attack other females like my two females do. Lol


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Please be advised that posting in threads that have not been posted in for a long time is not a very good idea as most or all of the participants have likely left. Welcome to the forum .


----------

